# Poor Paris Hilton



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Barron Hilton to leave fortune to charity *
NEW YORK (UPI) -- Eighty-year-old U.S. hotel titan Barron Hilton, who is worth about $2.3 billion, has announced plans to leave the bulk of his fortune to charity.

The decision means Hilton's children and grandchildren will inherit far less than anticipated, the New York Daily News reported Thursday.

Former reality TV star and red-carpet fixture Paris Hilton, Barron Hilton's granddaughter, may inherit $5 million instead of the estimated $100 million she was reportedly expecting.

"The whole family will be devastated, particularly (Paris' mother) Kathy," a source close to the family told the Daily News. "Some of them could be likely to contest the will -- it'll be in the courts longer than Anna Nicole Smith versus J. Howard Marshall."

Ninety-seven percent of Hilton's money is set to go into a charitable trust to benefit the Conrad N. Hilton Foundation, said officials of the foundation, which funds clean water in Africa, education for blind children and housing for the mentally ill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well let me put my work hat on for a moment...

Yes its very important that all of us "working" folks have a will -- otherwise-- some crackpot lawyer and judge will determine where all your remaining assets should go -- even if you're still married and with kids if you don't have a will then it can be difficult to take care of them ... so if you don't have a valid - up to date will (and man I can tell you some good stories about cases i have seen where the EX-Girlfriend or EX-Wife and not the current wife got EVERYTHING because bozo forgot to update his will) ... then your number one New Years Resolution should be to get a will done...

and get it done by a real lawyer - I will tell you -- once again from experience -- these things you get off the internet and kits you buy at Office Depot is pretty much worthless if someone wants to contest it...

anyway -- back to Hilton --

Yes her granddad will leave Billions to Charity ...and only a few million to her ...

and the moment he dies then the entire family -- along with thousands of lawyers will contest the will -- and this can go on for decades ...

So what they will do is this -- they will get a hold of the Charity -- tell them "Give us 50% of the money or we will contest it to all the money runs out" ... and the odds are -- the Charity will fold -- they just want the money sooner then later...

Personally I think this is just a publicity stunt by the Granddad ... if he was serious then the trick would be for the old man to start giving his money away NOW like Bill Gates and the family couldn't contest that at all....

Welcome to the finest Legal system in the world...

(And to think that what I really wanted to be was a Train Engineer..)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> (And to think that what I really wanted to be was a Train Engineer..)


Either way, you re into railroading customers


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

with 5 million in the mail....she can now afford a pair of underwear.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You think she could even afford a designated driver.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> You think she could even afford a designated driver.


Let's not get too crazy...


----------



## alias1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe now she can afford a body double!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bodydouble said:


> Maybe now she can afford a body double!


you look'n for some work? Had to ask...due to your name.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

3ME said:


> with 5 million in the mail....she can now afford a pair of underwear.


Not, _that's_ funny.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> with 5 million in the mail....she can now afford a pair of underwear.


Not, _that's_ funny.
[/quote]
Maybe should could find a buy one get one free sale and give a pair to her pal Britney.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3ME said:


> with 5 million in the mail....she can now afford a pair of underwear.


Wasn't that Brittany?







ewww!


----------

